# Swing Analyzers



## IvanHand (Mar 22, 2016)

I received the SkyPro Swing Analyzer for Christmas 12/25/15. I hit over 1,000 putts, not to reach a milestone, but because I was engrossed in figuring the putting features out. The analyzer is okay I guess as I haven't really tried any other brands before so I'm trying to see if these any other analyzers here http://www.golfgearlab.com/best-golf-swing-analyzer/ is of any good. I would greatly appreciate an insight about this. I'm eyeing on 3Bays iOS Version Golf Swing Analyzer to match my iphone. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## IainP (Mar 22, 2016)

Was not sure from your post, did you use the SkyPro for clubs other than the putter also?


----------



## Fredsmo (Jul 13, 2016)

The 3Bays swing analyzer works pretty simular to the Skypro swing. Personally i think they are all so and so. The most accurate analyser i ever tried was the Swingbyte 2.  You can find several more of those devices especially for IOS.Apple over here - http://www.hixmagazine.com/best-golf-swing-analyzer-for-ios-apple-and-android-devices/ They will become better and more accurate overtime (i hope) as is the case for pretty much any technology


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 19, 2016)

Save your money... They work to a fashion but they do not know where square is so they take your face angle at address as square so all figures are taken from that point.


----------

